# Rahmen pulvern in Nürnberg/Fürth



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (17. Juni 2009)

Hi,

weiß jemand wo ich Nürnberg oder Fürth zu fairen Preisen einen Rahmen + Hinterbau lackieren oder pulvern lassen kann?

Gruß


----------



## zuspät (17. Juni 2009)

hatte das selbe problem. wie`s mit pulvern aussieht weiß ich net, aber der lackierer in hersbruck is top hatte da etz scho drei rahmen
evtl. findest du hier noch was.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=244495


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (17. Juni 2009)

In Fürth gibt es einen der kann gut und günstig. Aber von abkleben oder so hält der net viel.


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (17. Juni 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> In Fürth gibt es einen der kann gut und günstig. Aber von abkleben oder so hält der net viel.



meinst Du mit abkleben rahmendesign oder gewinde etc.?


----------



## thaper (17. Juni 2009)

Gewinde, Lagersitze usw.


----------



## norman68 (17. Juni 2009)

BBL in Roth was die verlangen weis ich nicht.


----------

